# Where to purchase clear or smoked bumper marker lights ?



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I was looking for some of these yesterday. I saw the ones the KLearz was selling, and like you said, I dont know that they are being sold anymore. The lights are still on the site for an ungodly amount of money, but then again, no one makes them. Most cars, these are like $20, but it doesnt seem like anyone is really making them yet.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I picked mine up from a member here. But the website for Klears is ..: Klearz :.. .You can barely see mine in my sig pic.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I was looking for some of these yesterday. I saw the ones the KLearz was selling, and like you said, I dont know that they are being sold anymore. The lights are still on the site for an ungodly amount of money, but then again, no one makes them. Most cars, these are like $20, but it doesnt seem like anyone is really making them yet.



Yeah I am not worried about the cost I will pay $100 bucks for them just really want the smoked ones so I can remove this hideous orange from the bumper. I already plasti dipped the emblems to remove the gold and debadged all the emblems so next phase marker light replacement and then on to the next mod..  If anyone has a set they would like to sell used that are smoked or clear let me know. Thank you


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Whats the deal with housing no housing?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Whats the deal with housing no housing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


"This means that if you wish to try to reuse your OEM housings, you will have to use a dremel or bandsaw, and files to physcially chop the amber lens from the factory housings, file them down and then epoxy the new lens in its place. If you are handy with these tools and have the time, it can be done."


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Whats the deal with housing no housing?


_
It is referring to whether you want a frame (bezel) or just the lenses themselves... the stock lenses do not have any frames (housing) surrounding them, but seems 'Klearz' will sell you the added look of a colored frame for the lenses you choose.

_Nevermind... Xtreme (the other one) is correctomundo!

..: Klearz :..


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Onthelo2 said:


> Yeah I am not worried about the cost I will pay $100 bucks for them just really want the smoked ones so I can remove this hideous orange from the bumper.


Looks like you'll get your wish... if you get the lenses from 'Klearz' with the 'housing' the cost is $110-115 shipped depending on the lens shade you pick.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> Looks like you'll get your wish... if you get the lenses from 'Klearz' with the 'housing' the cost is $110-115 shipped depending on the lens shade you pick.


Just wasn't sure if he was still in business I will shoot him an email and see today thanks!


----------



## cruz'nmp (Jul 7, 2012)

I had all my lights, head, tail, and side markers smoked. Got the entire car done for $150


----------



## cruz'nmp (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's a Pic 2012 Amber Metallic Cruze LS
Smoked headlights, tail lights and side markers
30% tint in the front, 5% in the rear
17 inch MR116 rims


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't see the side markers Cruz'nmp..


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

Personally, I just bought a can of VHT nightshades and sprayed over my current. You can get window tint and just put it over the marker like a sticker and it works phenomenally! And you save cash! I am a fan of doing things myself when easily (sometimes not) possible.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks good nice and dark but I would like to have them smoked like the ones Klearz makes I am going to see if I can buy a set from him unless anyone has some used smoked ones they would be willing to part with?


----------

